# QCC Police Department - Communications Dispatcher I (Second Shift) (One or More)



## DD4486 (Jan 24, 2017)

QCC Police Department - Communications Dispatcher I (Second Shift) (One or More)
Quinsigamond Community College Job Posting: Communications Dispatcher I (Second Shift) (One or More)

SALARY/HOURS:
$650.59 per 37.5 hour week. Monday to Friday from 2:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. Full-time benefited position. Successful applicant must successfully complete a background check.

*Application Instructions:*
TO APPLY:

Visit our website at www.QCC.edu/human-resoures for information about our college. All applicants MUST APPLY ON-LINE *by August 19, 2018*. Successful applicants will be required to complete a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI/SORI) request. Bilingual persons are encouraged to apply. Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity affirmative action college supporting diversity.


----------

